# Credit union account after death



## porterbray (19 Dec 2005)

A relation of mine is executor to a friend's will. Most of the details of the estate have been gathered, with the exception of a credit union account. The credit union maintains that the executor has no right to access this money, and that any money in the account goes directly to the nominated beneficiary, rather than the estate. The credit union will not tell us who the beneficiary is, though one person has claimed to be the benficiary, and we find this person to have been a strange choice, as they did not get on with the deceased. But my query is, is the credit union correct in their stance?


----------



## Berni (19 Dec 2005)

They are correct that if a valid nomination form has been completed, the money (up to €13000) goes directly to that person, and does not form part of the estate.  [broken link removed]


----------

